# 1996 Hardbody PCV Valve



## fireman's hardbody (Oct 13, 2015)

Where in the world is the PCV on a 1996 Hardbody 4 cylinder? I followed the after market manual, but it doesn't have a picture of it's location. I'm a visual learner & I'm looking to see if anyone has a photo of where their PCV valve is. It was greatly be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's kinda hidden and a real pain in the tail to replace. Honestly, in all the years I worked for Nissan, I've only run across two PCV valves that needed to be replaced and they were on engines that were under-maintained and had a good amount of sludge in the oil. 
The PCV screws into a PCV breather assy. which bolts to the passenger side of the front timing cover. So, the PCV is near the passenger side of the engine block, or, located below the intake manifold. The nipple of the PCV points in the direction of the transmission and there is a hose attached to it with a pinch-clamp. With a flashlight, you might be able to see it looking straight down from above the engine, between the #1 & #2 intake runners. The best view is probably from the passenger-front wheel well with the wheel removed.

This video might be helpful:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucmzzvGH1U0


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

For no pictures, that was a great description.

I feel like I could find it on my truck ...if I had a 4-cylinder.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I had a 97 HB KA24E that I bought new and had the same trouble finding the PCV when I went to look for it....and I was a Nissan tech at the time!


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I just bought a few parts for my 1997 2.4 Liter, including the PVC Valve. I was mistaking thinking that it was located on the Valve cover, going to the Air cleaner. but was wrong. As some one stated it may be unlikely that it needs to be replaced, and its a pain to locate it? 

My Truck from time to times seems to run rich, and the engine light comes on, and often goes out by it self.

I use to own a 69 chevy. Needless to say, I know, there's a world of difference, and about 27 years of technology changes between these two autos. However, it said that the PVC Valve on the chevy is a standard maintenace item. I was going on the theory that the PVC Valve does the same function on both vehicles.

Any experienced advice is welcomed.

Shunt trip.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It does the same thing, regardless of make. While they may be considered a regular maintenance item, it's not common to see them fail on a vehicle that has proper maintenance. On an engine where it is in plain view and easy to change, I have no issues replacing it at every tune up. Nissan doesn't list replacing the PCV valve in their maintenance schedule, but if somebody wants to replace their KA24's PCV valve every 30,000 miles, more power to them! That said, I put 200,000 miles on my 97 Hardbody and never changed the PCV and never had any problems because of it. On my 2006 Pathfinder, I decided to replace it at 155,000 miles only because I was removing the upper plenum and it made it a little easier to do at the time, but there was nothing wrong with the one I took out. Like I mentioned in my earlier post, the few that I've seen fail as a Nissan tech were on cars that had little maintenance and a lot of sludge in the engine.


----------

